# Gaslow external filler fitting



## aldra

we went to see about having a gaslowsystem fitted to our new van adria coral 670 sl(which we havent taken delivery of yet) and were told we could not have an external filler fitted as it cant go in the locker door or habitation area. does this mean bottles have to be refilled inside the locker. I thought this causes problems at some garages confused aldra


----------



## Zebedee

I am tempted to cry, "_Cobblers_!" . . . but I don't know your van at all.

The photo's on the Web look as if it has a perfectly adequate skirt below the line of the habitation floor, and the filler could go there . . . which is where mine and loads of other people's are.

I'll move your thread from Hymer to Adria ( :wink: ) so you should get a definitive answer soon.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

I agree with Dave. It may need the inlet pipe to be boxed in and a gas drop vent might need to be made or perhaps some of the skirt needs reinforcing. Being a mod Dave is being polite. Your dealer just doesn't want to do it for you. It's not impossible, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee

Quite right Alan.

No reason why the filler shouldn't be placed some way up the habitation wall . . . so long as it was internally boxed in and sealed, with a good sized gas dropout hole in the bottom of the newly made "mini-cabinet".

After all, that's exactly the construction of the gas locker itself on many vans, and the filler could be sited so the mini-cabinet was hidden in an underbed locker or similar.

More work and quite fiddly, so I can understand the dealer not fancying that route, but in the skirt is no problem at all. :roll:

Dave

(_Still being polite Alan, but the message is in there_! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We have the Gaslow 2 bottle system,and it is very good,however,i would have been just as happy with the AUTO/AluGAS?,from thirsk,and they were prepared to put it where i wanted.Its YOUR!! money,get what you want and be happy.
Ted.


----------



## Zebedee

If it absolutely has to be an internal filler, >> this system << might be of interest.

It's very new, but seems to have a lot going for it. I know an engineer who has had a very close look and he was well impressed.

No fitting - just drop it in. All inclusive - nothing extra to buy, except perhaps a Continental adapter. Easily visible LPG level . . . that's a great bonus in itself.

Comparatively cheap too! :wink:

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Wow Dave, filling straight into a bottle, I can see lots of problems with that, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee

erneboy said:


> Wow Dave, filling straight into a bottle, I can see lots of problems with that, Alan.


Me too Alan, but if it gets recognised (IF !!) it looks like a good system.

I think it will be a forecourt attendant's worst nightmare until (_and unless_) they know and recognise it for what it is not!!

Dave


----------



## aldra

Gaslow system fitted by albert including outside filler 2x11 bottles

simples 

Thanks
aldra


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> Gaslow system fitted by albert including outside filler 2x11 bottles
> simples
> Thanks
> aldra


Thanks for letting us know.

It's always nice (and polite :wink: ) when members take the trouble . . . and it probably helps others as well, who may be pondering a similar problem.

Glad it's sorted. At least Alan and I were not made to look like plonkers after insisting that it could be done! :roll:

Dave


----------



## aldra

Dave never had you and Alan down as plonkers :wink:

Just a matter of advice and encouragement

give us 5 yrs and well build a motor home from scratch :lol: :lol:

Seriously this is a brilliant facility the expertise is incredible, and the experts great   

Now how are you all with a dog who thinks he rules the roost and is probably more intelligent than us
:lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> Now how are you all with a dog who thinks he rules the roost and is probably more intelligent than us
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


We have the answer to everything on MHF. :wink:

Here's the little swine literally ruling the roost - perched on the back of a conservatory chair. 8O










.
.
.
.

And here's the solution! :lol: :lol: :lol:










Dave


----------



## aldra

Cant get pictures to open Dave
Aldra


----------



## Zebedee

Should work now Aldra.  

Dave


----------



## cabby

I have had to refuse buying some bargin gaslow deals recently, due to our local dealer on the A21 telling me that there is nowhere suitable including the skirt to fit the filler. I will admit that the gas locker is the same side as the exhaust and I cannot fit a tank as the fresh water tank is in the way.
But would like to know where in the south east I could have the skirt strengthened to take it.
Dave the bottles you gave a link to are only 6/7kg, I would prefer to stay on 11/13kg.size.

cabby


----------



## Hezbez

Zebedee said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> And here's the solution! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


What a wee cutie - what's the breed?
Looks like a character!

(Sorry for going off topic a bit!)


----------



## rosalan

Dave, I bow to your superior experience but do not like a number of the Safefill concepts.
They use the inside of locker fill with no options. 
While the picture with fill taking place looks fine, filling nozels can be very awkward to manhandle.
The problem of unsecured bottles remains.
They are not the biggest gas store bottles around.
Finally, as mentioned, it may take some time before garages recognise that you are not filling a home made jobbie, in France especially.
Sorry Dave! Like the little dog though.
Alan

GasLow lives!


----------



## Zebedee

cabby said:


> Dave the bottles you gave a link to are only 6/7kg, I would prefer to stay on 11/13kg.size.
> cabby


Not quite accurate Cabby, but the difference is minimal - and I agree that 11kg is much better if you plan to carry only one bottle.

From the Safefill website . . .

Q. How much LPG will a safefill Cylinder hold?
A. The Safefill cylinder holds 8.6kg of LPG which equates to approx 15 litres with the 80% Overfill Protection Device.

If I were in your position I'd go to a small garage who would be likely to take a more personal interest than your dealer appears to do. (_Hope I'm not maligning them too much._ :roll: )

Without knowing your van at all I practically guarantee that a strengthening bracket could be made from a bit of sheet steel, then fixed to the chassis and fitted inside your skirt (_as it were_  ) to strengthen it. No need for it to be visible either without crawling under the van.

It will be a bit fiddly, which (_I suspect_) is why your dealer backed off, but it has to be possible, and easy enough with a bit of patience.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Hezbez said:


> What a wee cutie - what's the breed?
> Looks like a character!
> (Sorry for going off topic a bit!)


Ho Morag

That was Gracie, the Welsh Terrier when she was a baby.

And yes - she's certainly a character.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

rosalan said:


> Dave, I bow to your superior experience but do not like a number of the Safefill concepts.


Hi Alan

Undeserved flattery I'm afraid. My only experience is from fitting one for my non-practical mate with the arthritic hands. He was primarily interested in the low weight and the very good carrying handles so he could manage to move it fairly easily if/when necessary.



rosalan said:


> Like the little dog though.


Fifty pence and a big apple, and you can have her!! 8O :lol: :lol:



rosalan said:


> GasLow lives!


Yep - for me too. A difficult decision for one with such an impenetrable wallet, but I'm glad we invested the cash.

I think? :wink:

Dave


----------



## ambegayo

*Galow filler*

We had ourfitted to a Benifmar Perseo at one of the showsl Then we changed to the Carthago, the filler in on a 'L' bracker inside the gas locker and has proved no problem. It is quite clear that we are not filling each bottle separately and it makes no sense fitting in the door, (dangerous) or the skirt, (vunerable to to road blocks) We have yet to go to Europe since 2009 but sure the filler we have conforms more to safely issues than all these do it yourself installations outside of the van, much more vunerable to knocks and hitting obsticles on the road!!!


----------



## joedenise

Cabby - don't know your van but if your bottles fit side by side along the van you could probably fix it in the side wall. I can on ours and when I pluck up the nerve to drill the 70mm hole I will but have had no problem to date with filling up. Usually use my local Flogas depot who came out and saw the filler was inside the locker and didn't even comment on it.

Joe


----------



## rosalan

Mr Gaslow came to fit an external filler on a quiet day in Chepstow. He said he was very sorry but it cannot be done, he wanted to do it, I wanted him to do it but he said it would not be possible on my van. My two 6kg bottles are very tight.  
Alan


----------



## aldra

A little digression
Dave judging from the size of those bars I don't think its working
com' on :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## aldra

ambegayo,

Than all those DIY instalations outside of the van  

If you hit an obstacle at that level, above the level of the back axle and above the level of the chassis members its going to be one hell of a bump

and if the filler pipe is damaged the gas will not escape because the bottles have non return valve

Aldra


----------

